

Self-driving cars and the Trolley problem - agonzalezro
https://medium.com/@tanayj/self-driving-cars-and-the-trolley-problem-5363b86cb82d

======
Someone
Made me think of a dystopian future where the autonomous car would use the few
milliseconds it had to make its choice to set up an auction where the bots of
the insurers of the involved parties would bid on the outcome of that choice.

The scary thing is that I don't think that is extremely far fetched.

------
angersock
The closing example is quite good--if it's _my_ vehicle, I'd rather expect it
to prioritize me over the other car. At the same time, what if I'm behind on
payments? Or the other car contains a company shareholder?

What a mess.

